# Name some 2Coolers that....



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Name some 2Coolers that you want to meet in 2014.
These will be people you have never personally seen. Also name the reason why (this could be jungle-bound). He or she could be because you admire them or because you think they are real jerks. Keep it clean and let's try to keep it in TTMB.

I want to meet :
24Buds (because he never shows up to gatherings, lol)
Tortuga (because we have planned to meet but it never seems to happen), Bankin-on-it (because his posts are funny) 
Bill (because he always helps me with stickies). 

I'm sure I will think of more.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Capt. Dave for cooking lessons....


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Smackdaddy - that dude knows how to catch some fish, could always learn something new

Jean Scurtu - i would love to learn how to fish Rollover

Capt Dave - that guy knows how to cook it up


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

just the fishing guides , so I can get all there waypoints for potlicking ! lol ! the women some of you use on your avatars ! lol ! seriously , most any body on this board , you all seem like a bunch of good people , and full of b.s.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Meadowlark,WildRoseRanch,and Jean Scurtu,the first day...............


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanna meet me !


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Have traded pm's and post with many on this board over the years. I would be nice to meet some of them in person. A lot of good folks on here.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

JimK
Tortuga
CarolinaRicky


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Mont. Thanks for this platform. Way 2cool.
Capt Dave
Spurgersalty
JFolm

The list continues...


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Capt Dave -- Cooking!
Johnny Quest --- Cause he is a Jack of all trades, Cooking and Sniper
Mont -- Cuz he has the nuts to get on two wheels and go fast being an OLD GUY.
Hotrod --- Cuz he probably owes me money or something. LOL J/k 

And there is one other but I can't remember his name but he posted one of the funniest stories about the waitress that lost her dinner in a bad way and he actually put this on his blog. Had me in tears.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

A few more

Fish & Chips (just because)

JimK (We keep trying to meet)

9121SS (I feel like he is one of my closest friends)

bassguitarman (we share common interests)

dwilliams35 (I enjoy his replies)

Mr. Breeze (I think I gave him a reddie accidently. I would like to apologize in person)

fishingtwo (I enjoy his replies - very energetic)

luv2fish (she's never in town any more)


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

brad luby said:


> I wanna meet me !


Boom!!! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

brad luby said:


> I wanna meet me !


Everyone knows that you don't really exist.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

troutslayer - I was pretty hard on him for a while there, so I probably should buy him a beer or something

HP - for being so dang rough on the Cowboy fans, lol

Brete, RB3 - seem like good guys


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Fordzilla06 (from the Bluewater Board- I would love to talk offshore fishing with him, it seems like he really knows his stuff)

Smackdaddy56 (that guy knows how to catch fish!)

BIG PAPPA (also from the Bluewater Board- apparently he's almost my neighbor back home)

Bragwell & Zeitgest (them boys know how to catch some flatties.)

Jean Scurtu (plain and simple- I want to meet the legend for myself!)


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Broadonrod: I have bluewater fever and the only thing that can cure it is a nice broadbill.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Dr. Carol, you are the best, no worries. Look forward to meeting you one day also.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

txranger said:


> troutslayer - I was pretty hard on him for a while there, so I probably should buy him a beer or something
> 
> HP - for being so dang rough on the Cowboy fans, lol
> 
> Brete, RB3 - seem like good guys


Thanks, one of these days we need to have a sports forum get together. I'd love to meet all you guys.....


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Tobin


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I would enjoy fishing with the ones that I have met and then meeting new ones for sure. 


OneDayScratch (When and where? Lol) 
Jay cook 
Smack
Bill
Mont
Tortuga
I would like to take Dinodude fishing also. 

I'm sure I'm missing one or three.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

I would also like to add

Bobbyoshay (seems like a really cool guy)

Broadonrod (I will second the need for a Sword to cure this fever)

Railbird (seems like a cool guy, and he helped my friend out when it was needed most)


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

the ones with boats


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Mont for sure... would love to meet the guy who makes this all possible for us.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Railbird. I want to fish the tower and check out the shallow setup he runs.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> Thanks, one of these days we need to have a sports forum get together. I'd love to meet all you guys.....


TooTall is buying!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

txranger said:


> troutslayer - I was pretty hard on him for a while there, so I probably should buy him a beer or something
> 
> HP - for being so dang rough on the Cowboy fans, lol
> 
> Brete, RB3 - seem like good guys


You are right on Brete - I hunt with him and he is nothing but a good guy - plus if you spend time around the campfire with him you will laugh your butt off - it is like you are in a comedy club for free - lots of fun and he is the real deal


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Reel Time - See post 11. Same here.

SpeckReds - Super nice guy.

Jimk - Talked to Jim many times on here. Need to put a face with his name.

Bill & haparks - Down to earth
.
Bocephus and Spurgersalty - Get these two together and I don't think I would ever stop laughing!

Blk Jck 224 - I met him once. I need to get on that boat! I owe him one
.
Slopoke - Ahh, the one and only slowpoke! Who wouldn't want to meet him!

Many more, but that's enough for now.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

YellowSkeeter- full of awesome ideas, gives friendly advice, and a lot of it

OFishAllBusiness and DinoDude- a couple of seriously "got it together" young men, I want to be able to say "I knew them way back" when they have succeeded as well as I think they will in life

Hilton- an offshore fishing institution, full of great tips, friendly as the day is long

Already got to meet Mont in the gathering.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

patwilson said:


> Capt. Dave for cooking lessons....


/\/\ This/\/\


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Too many to list. Most every one on this forum sre great folks.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Capt Dave

Bobby

Akula

Syco


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

txranger said:


> HP - for being so dang rough on the Cowboy fans, lol


Boy you're setting yourself up for a real disappointment! LOL!

J/k Blake

Sent from the Pentagon via NSA reroute


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

grayson said:


> You are right on Brete - I hunt with him and he is nothing but a good guy - plus if you spend time around the campfire with him you will laugh your butt off - it is like you are in a comedy club for free - lots of fun and he is the real deal


Thanks buddy, I appreciate that......now if we can just convince Pam!....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> TooTall is buying!


Uh you are the one that lost the bet. The drinks will be on you.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy so he can show me around zephyr cove!! Lol!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

My feelings are hurt! lol


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

SaltwaterTom said:


> YellowSkeeter- full of awesome ideas, gives friendly advice, and a lot of it
> 
> OFishAllBusiness and DinoDude- a couple of seriously "got it together" young men, I want to be able to say "I knew them way back" when they have succeeded as well as I think they will in life
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom! I was going to mention you, but was hoping you'd remember that we're already scheduled to meet this summer to put the smackdown on Mr. Ling & friends  Looking forward to it!

-Dillon


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

I've met quite a few customers from 2cool. They don't always tell me their board name though!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Jimk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

driftfish20 said:


> Boy you're setting yourself up for a real disappointment! LOL!
> 
> J/k Blake
> 
> Sent from the Pentagon via NSA reroute


Thanks ex-buddy!!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyone of these people on here that has room for me in their will!


Anyone......anyone.....???????:ac550:


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Melon said:


> My feelings are hurt! lol


Dude! I want meet you so bad! Now you have post how badly you want meet me. Lol.

Seriously though. Those I have met:
Quepos1: Came by the house and bought something used I had for sale. Not sure what happened to him. Decent enough guy in person but he did ask for and get beat up a little on 2cool.

Mark99(some kind of combo of numbers after his name): We have met several times and exchanged all manner of boards, feed, and assorted things chicken. We're budding back yard chicken guys. He rarely posts but we email fairly regularly.

Court: Great, great guy. I stopped by his business one day and we exchanged sample bags we'd made up of different Bright and Early coffee. Also met his wife Jill that day. He even mailed me a pound of a different coffee bean out of the blue after that that he wanted me to try.

Bill: Bill crafted me two absolutely beautiful custom pens for my parents for Christmas this year. He needs a much more bolder and manly door knock though (inside joke lol).

The few 2Coolers I've met so far have all been great people.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Reel Time would like two meet you as well.
My list is just a few and in no particular order but would like to meet everyone

Bocephus

Bill

bubba kenner

Blk Jck 224

broadonrod

BullyARed

Bubbaette

Capt. Jaurez

Carry Your Books

Capt Dave

Dipsay

FishBurd27

FireEater

Haute Pursuit

iridered2003

Jet ski brian

Jay Baker

Kenny

Lordbater

Melon

osobessed

Par Wilson

Puney chaser

poco jim

Reel Time

roundman

Roger B

Slopoke

Speckledred

spurgersalty

Sweenyrite

Smackdaddy

Seaslug

saltwatersensations

Txgoddess

trophytroutman

w r ranch

Yams

24buds

And hello to those that I have met and hope to meet many more.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

mrau said:


> Dude! I want meet you so bad! Now you have post how badly you want meet me. Lol.
> 
> Seriously though. Those I have met:
> Quepos1: Came by the house and bought something used I had for sale. Not sure what happened to him. Decent enough guy in person but he did ask for and get beat up a little on 2cool.
> ...


Me and wife would like that.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

A few more:

ralph7 - one of my partners in pranks

poco jim - another prank partner

I fall in - because anyone that can have a honest screen name like that has got to be a good guy
Also a prank partner!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Reel Time I've always wanted to meet you too! You were one of the first to welcome me and that has always stuck with me. I also want to meet all the freshwater folks that post so regularly. Everyone is so friendly it is just like a gang of friends that I want to be a part of. I've been lucky enough to meet and fish with a few. Been rescued off the rocks of the dam too (thanks "Rescue Robert" it will NEVER be forgotten)! Saltwater folks are growing on me too. That's a group of cut ups right there. Some of the funniest threads. So passionate and full of conviction...sprinkled with hilarity. Bluewater folks cast 2lb weights at ya if you get too close so I'm still trying to understand them but they seem nice once ya get to know them. Heh.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

For the record...Sunbeam is a rock star.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

If you've never met Reel Time, she's a riot. We met het at a 2cool gathering and had a good time.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bocephus, Bill, Mont, Blk Jck 224, Carry Your Books, Capt Dave ,Haute Pursuit, Trotery, Jet ski Brian, Melon, poco jim, Slopoke, Tortuga, spurgersalty, w r ranch, 24 Buds, Earnest just for a start.
The great thing about 2cool is I feel that I have met all of you. At least I call you all my friends when talking to a non-2cooler about the people on the site.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Everyone eventually...

Mont
Jamie_Lee
just plain bill
shaggydog
Blk Jck 224
Trouthunter
Harbormaster
mstrelectricman
poppadawg
**** chaser
DA REEL DADDY
BATWING
Brete
Won Hunglo
Johnny Quest
Offshorefanatic
Haute Pursuit
Sweenyite
Fishin' Soldier
REEL TIME
Capt Dave
iridered2003
Lord Bater (God help me)
osoobsessed
Pat Wilson
trophy troutman
Smackdaddy
jetskibrian
Carry Your Books

Too may more to type.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sunbeam said:


> Bocephus, Bill, Mont, Blk Jck 224, Carry Your Books, Capt Dave ,Haute Pursuit, Trotery, Jet ski Brian, Melon, poco jim, Slopoke, Tortuga, spurgersalty, w r ranch, 24 Buds, Earnest just for a start.
> The great thing about 2cool is I feel that I have met all of you. At least I call you all my friends when talking to a non-2cooler about the people on the site.


Yup, kinda brings new meaning to ' I know a guy'.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> If you've never met Reel Time, she's a riot. We met het at a 2cool gathering and had a good time.


I hope "riot" is good. Haha!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Broadonrod - I could learn a lot about bluewater fishing from him

Chickenboy - I buy his lures and would love to shoot the chit with him

Capt. Dave - Cooking party. I will bring the booze

Mont - Seems like an awesome guy that has similar hobbies as mine. Drive it like you stole it

Yellowskeeter - If there is a toy I want he probably has already had it and could tell me all about it. Any pointers for a 1/5 scale baja 5t clone?

Fishburd27 - He married a friend of mine but I still haven't had the chance to meet him

Pat Wilson - We are friends on 2cool so we should be friends in the real world

Iridered2003 - Loves dirtbikes and seems to have a similar sense of humor

Those are just the ones I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Tortuga, because I love him 


Seriously though, I have had the pleasure of meeting sooooo many of you already!!! I look forward to meeting many more!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Boashna


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang,

Thought at least ONE person would be interested.....LOL 

I have met a lot of great people on 2 cool and hope to meet many more.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Brete said:


> Thanks, one of these days we need to have a sports forum get together. I'd love to meet all you guys.....


 Great Googely Moogely, can you imagine?? :brew2:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Tortuga, because I love him
> 
> Seriously though, I have had the pleasure of meeting sooooo many of you already!!! I look forward to meeting many more!


Lord Have Mercy !!!!... My day is made...and my dreams have come true. Now if we could just get shed of that 'Saltwatersuspenders' feller we might have a future...short though it may be....:biggrin:

I have been able to meet a few dozen of you buzzards...and I ain't found one yet that I would throw back..... Mighty fine crew, I'll allow....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Angler 1 said:


> Dang,
> 
> Thought at least ONE person would be interested.....LOL
> 
> I have met a lot of great people on 2 cool and hope to meet many more.


Yeah it is kind of like Facebook and you ask your gal, what is everyone doing tonight? Nothing! Then later all your friends check in from some restaurant or watering hole, LOL! we didn't get that call, ha ha!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Lord Have Mercy !!!!... My day is made...and my dreams have come true. Now if we could just get shed of that 'Saltwatersuspenders' feller we might have a future...short though it may be....:biggrin:
> 
> I have been able to meet a few dozen of you buzzards...and I ain't found one yet that I would throw back..... Mighty fine crew, I'll allow....


Somebody make sure those paddles are working!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Lord Have Mercy !!!!... My day is made...and my dreams have come true. Now if we could just get shed of that 'Saltwatersuspenders' feller we might have a future...short though it may be....:biggrin:
> 
> I have been able to meet a few dozen of you buzzards...and I ain't found one yet that I would throw back..... Mighty fine crew, I'll allow....


Hey... if your too old to deliver the mail... I am sure you can still lick the stamp!!! LOL

rock on big guy


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Somebody make sure those paddles are working!


LOL...mebbe, Ol' Buddy... but I'd bet the farm even the undertaker couldn't get the smile off my face....:biggrin:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> Lord Have Mercy !!!!... My day is made...and my dreams have come true. Now if we could just get shed of that 'Saltwatersuspenders' feller we might have a future...short though it may be....:biggrin:
> 
> I have been able to meet a few dozen of you buzzards...and I ain't found one yet that I would throw back..... Mighty fine crew, I'll allow....


Ha ha! Thought I saw Jamie Lee at the West End Anglers BBQ cook off. Josh sweared it was Jamie Lee's cousin and Johhny sweared it was Jamie Lee! I was confused!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ha ha! Thought I saw Jamie Lee at the West End Anglers BBQ cook off. Josh sweared it was Jamie Lee's cousin and Johhny sweared it was Jamie Lee! I was confused!


We were both there


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> We were both there


But, where you there Friday? Something about a wedding/bachelorette thing. Josh said that was why you were not there but Johhny was adamant that the girl there was you! Thought they were pulling my leg.

Your cousin looks very similar to you, she even fooled Johhny!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> But, where you there Friday? Something about a wedding/bachelorette thing. Josh said that was why you were not there but Johhny was adamant that the girl there was you! Thought they were pulling my leg.
> 
> Your cousin looks very similar to you, she even fooled Johhny!


Yes I was there Friday and Saturday. I did have a wedding on Saturday but I came later that evening. We do look very much alike! (our moms are twins) This is a pic from that Saturday night, she has the hat on and I don't for once lol! I'm pretty sure I met you though! Along with several others as well!! It's always a pleasure meeting 2coolers


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Yes I was there Friday and Saturday. I did have a wedding on Saturday but I came later that evening. We do look very much alike! (our moms are twins) This is a pic from that Saturday night, she has the hat on and I don't for once lol! I'm pretty sure I met you though! Along with several others as well!! It's always a pleasure meeting 2coolers


OH my... I have a hankerin for some double mint gum. nice


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Yes I was there Friday and Saturday. I did have a wedding on Saturday but I came later that evening. We do look very much alike! (our moms are twins) This is a pic from that Saturday night, she has the hat on and I don't for once lol! I'm pretty sure I met you though! Along with several others as well!! It's always a pleasure meeting 2coolers


Ok, I was there earlier and had left. Something about hooking up with Johhny Quest and moonshine. It was definitely Saturday because your cousin had the hat and that I remember. So Josh was telling the truth and Johnny was majorly confused! LOL!

I will see you there this year and you can meet Katie!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> For the record...Sunbeam is a rock star.


Thanks.....that is assuming you are not putting me in the same category as Kenye West and his type.

When are you actually going to show up at a fresh Water Board fish fry?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ok, I was there earlier and had left. Something about hooking up with Johhny Quest and moonshine. It was definitely Saturday because your cousin had the hat and that I remember. So Josh was telling the truth and Johnny was majorly confused! LOL!
> 
> I will see you there this year and you can meet Katie!


Johnny probably had too many of those delicious strawberry shots!!! Look forward to meeting yall!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Some great guys on here and some of my good buddies as well. Met several at our Texas Boys tournament in Galveston last summer also that were some great guys. Hopefully in 2014 I meet a few more!


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds creepy


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

As an original member I feel so left out....haha. Seriously I'd like to meet 24 Buds because we both work for the same company and Melon. Most of you other Bozos I've met already.

All you rest I would love to meet.

S.M.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

CajunWader- capt Baugh almost has the same name as me and id give anything for a trip with him and Paul Brown on Big Lake

Smack- Cool dude who looks like he knows a little fun when he sees it

Bkkguy (sp?) - Thailand and snakeheads enough said


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone that will go fishing with me  it a long drive from Spring... sometime getting bored!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, one of these days,


I'd love to visit with Tortuga
Bill
Brete
Capt Dave
and of course you Carol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gilbert


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

InfamousJ

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My new lifestyle allows me to get out & roam the planet more. I'm planning on making more events in the future. I might even remember most of the new people I meet this year.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

reeltimer said:


> InfamousJ
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


:an5:


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Too many to name. Ive met many and would like to meet more.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bill

Bocephus

Heli.Clay

Tortuga

Broadonrod

PoonChaser

Heck, just about any of the 2cool gang.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Supergas


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> Supergas


What in the world made you revive an 8 month old thread?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> What in the world made you revive an 8 month old thread?


He didn't. Guy before him did. lol


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Too Tall said:


> He didn't. Guy before him did. lol


Thanks Too Tall!
My apologies to Steve!
So Sweenyite, same question!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Thanks Too Tall!
> My apologies to Steve!
> So Sweenyite, same question!


Sweenyite has always been a little "slow"


----------



## Akula (Oct 15, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> Capt Dave
> 
> Bobby
> 
> ...


We did meet one time many many years ago in LaPorte


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> Sweenyite has always been a little "slow"


Huh? :wink:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Thanks Too Tall!
> My apologies to Steve!
> So Sweenyite, same question!


 Just to make you wonder why... :biggrin:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> Just to make you wonder why... :biggrin:


"Try Bud Dry." :slimer:


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Eyez wanna meat errr-body own 2cool!!


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

too many to list. I'd love to meet the guys I see offshore and snap pics of their boats.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

sweenyite said:


> Bill
> 
> Bocephus
> 
> ...


I made the list. I'm always around. If I'm not in league city, I'm in Lake Jackson or POC.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> What in the world made you revive an 8 month old thread?


I don't know why he did it, but I just read the whole thread again! LOL
It's a slow day at work.


----------

